# Cheating wife



## otello99 (Apr 12, 2015)

I am a foreing guy married to a SA woman. We have lived together for 8years.
I was on a work permit for a while, life partner permit for 2 years, spousal permit for 2 years and jus applied for a renewal on trp last week. we also have a 3year old child.

i found out my wife was having an affair 2 months ago. she has pleaded and says she still loves me. we still living together. although iam commited to making my marriagework, what options do i have if i devide to walk out and remain legal in the country. i still want to be close to my son. i know the law saysi must leave if d marriage endss but why must me and myson suffer cos of her infidelity,please what options do i have. my ent spousal permit is endorsed to run y small business. help needed


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi otello99, 

I would need to know your profession, experience and qualifications to determine whether you are eligible for a stand alone, general work visa or a critical skills work visa. 

Alternatively, you could look to apply for permanent residency on the basis of having an offer of permanent employment.


----------

